# Should Shahid Bhagat Singh be given Bharat ratan



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 27, 2008)

I am making this thread because you guys closed my previous thread. 
Its not that i am anti-gandhi, its just that bhagat singh is my idol. Don't close the thread this time moderators and don't mention anything about gandhi digitians , i mean don't destroy my thread this time Digitians.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

admins have already banned cyborg for 2 weeks.May be its your turn now.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 27, 2008)

Why? there isn't anything rash in this post. Do you find anything rash?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 27, 2008)

Cerebral Assasin said:


> Why? there isn't anything rash in this post. Do you find anything rash?



You are pesonally attacking satyamy.Remove that thing.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok i will remove that but you also know he personally attacked me. I didn't say anything to him or any other member in this forum. He should mind his own business.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 27, 2008)

IMHO, it was not a *single person* who got India's Independence but a collection of bold people who fought for it and got it.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree but we are talking about giving him an award for his desh bhagti. The question is whether he should be given an award or not, the question isn't whether he single handedly did that.

Morever congress was asking for dominian status back then, it was bhagat singh who asked for puran swaraj.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 28, 2008)

Doesnt matter ... He is already a legend man.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

nope, he never wanted that.

Give him "puran swaraj", if u can


----------



## magneticme200 (Feb 10, 2008)

no matter what ppl say...bt he played a very imp role in creating awareness among the youth about what exactly freedom is...and its importance..!!


----------



## manjeet (Jul 10, 2008)

SHAHID BHAGAT SINGH must be given Bharat ratan.he  was an indian freedom fighter, considered to be one of the most influential revoluntaries of theindian independence.he has given his life for our country. he fought bravely with the britishers. 

manjeet 
outsourcing


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 13, 2008)

there is no point in arguing who is better.. gandhiji or bhagat singh... both had their own different ways to perceive and respond to things happening around them.. but WAT IMPORTANT is their AIM WAS SAME... Both and many many many more equally participated in shaking the pillars of the mighty british empire.

as for the awards... he definitely should get one... may be he should be given even more thn tht.. too bad he is not here to cherish...


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 13, 2008)

I dont think giving award will prove anything . . He is already a legend . . All the indians believe in him . . 
i dont think non violence alone caused independence . . If it werent for the world war 2 this would have never happened . . Plus if we are to go back to the history books it was more of extremist activities that changed the way of britishers. .


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

^^yeah but people like to decorate the hero . You know old traditions, even though he might have not shed a drop of blood for this so called swaraj.

Where is puran swaraj ? Is it just the freedom from British or more than that ? Something else ?


----------

